

Show HN: Carmelo or LeBron? Correct Choice Wins $200 - wallacrw
https://www.doubleup.com/a/hn

======
wallacrw
PS: If you think this is cool (and we do), then note that we're hiring Ruby on
Rails engineers. And we're funded.

Reach out to russ@doubleup if you want to discuss. Tons of opportunity in this
space for smart people.

